# Where can I find this utensil?



## Sapoho (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no idea where I got this, but it is very handy for stirring my batter.

Does anyone know where I can find another one or what it's called?


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it a risotto spoon?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry no help with the real name, but my Mom would buy them and call them spanking spoons! - long, long time ago....


----------



## Sapoho (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeess, after quite a while googling around, I finally found it:
"Melamine Oval Blending Spoon", advertised as making a great risotto spoon! 
(no spanking endorsement/reviews were found though, haha)

Thanks!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know what it's called. I've seen them referred to as a blending spoon, folding spoon (folding dough) and stirring spoon. I'd consider it either a stirrer or a form of slotted spoon. I've seen something similar at Wal-Mart but they're shaped more like a spatula with a hole.


I did see this; although it's not quite the same style.

http://www.countrylanekitchens.net/melamine-mixing-spoon-with-hole.aspx

You could try googling "spoon with hole" and find more sites.

eta: I just saw you got a reply after I posted.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 3, 2014)

The Sage still carries them  https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Soap-Spoon.html. I have 2 of them from there


----------



## Sapoho (Dec 3, 2014)

I found them on Sage, but the shipping was really high.
I finally found them here:

http://www.kitchenworksinc.com/125-Melamine-Oval-Blending-Spoon-with-Hole-----White__546060.aspx


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the one from MMS, too.


 IrishLass


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2014)

Might make a great swirling tool as well!


----------



## Sapoho (Dec 4, 2014)

It definitely does help with swirling when you end up with a thick batter! I just push the spoon up & down throughout the mold.


----------

